# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Colson Whitehead's zombie dream - Minneapolis Star Tribune

## Dream Guide Team

*Colson Whitehead's zombie dream**Minneapolis Star Tribune*Whitehead writes in cinematic images, with a *lucid* command of language, a knack for comic invention and a blithe freedom. Surprisingly, it is an agonizing process for him. "I know I'm not digging ditches, but writing is hard work," he said. *...**and more »*

----------

